# Irresistible food for thin kitty



## Multiplicity (Nov 17, 2005)

Hey everybody!
I am looking for suggestions on types of food that a under-weight kitty would just gobble up.
History:
Almost a month ago my Scooter (age 14.5 yrs) was very weak, dehydrated and thin - which seemed to be sudden so I rushed her to the vet. All of her blood work came back normal but X-rays showed calcified projections on her spine and that her spine appears to be trying to fuse together. My vet does chiropractics and it seems to help her with the pain so we will continue with that treatment. The problem is the only way I can tell her back is hurting her is when I notice that she hasn't eaten her food. She has not gain back any weight since this all began so when she stops eating b/c of pain she does not have a "buffer" of fat. I am so worried that b/c of her age and already low weight she will parish if I do not get some weight on her before another episode occurs. I am willing to do whatever it takes...I will cook for her if that would work better than kibble or canned food.
Any suggestions and prayers would be much appreciated!

edit: I forgot to mention that she LOVED the tuna I gave her last night but the vet instructed me to not give her tuna...it is bad for her bladder or something like that...


----------



## gizmocat (May 22, 2006)

*high calorie food*

My cat (who is very slender) ate enough of the California Natural dry chicken kibble to gain a pound in six months.
The food has a high caloric rate, and contains mostly meat and fat. You might try this since even if the cat eats a little bit, there will be enough calories to put on some weight. I hope the poor dear is feeling better.


----------



## nanook (Jun 12, 2005)

Poor baby! Isn't it possible for the vet to prescribe her a pain killer for those "episodes"? Have you tried accupuncture also? I had a friend whio used it for her dog's arthritis and it really seemed to help. What have you been feeding her so far? Have you tried Nutro? It's a little smellier that some of the other, better cat foods so that might help. I wouldn't normally feed it, "cause I don't think it's a very good food, but when my cats have been sick and needed to eat Fancy Feast was a big winner. If that didn't work I would resort to human (meat only) baby food. Obviously the baby food should not be used long term. You could also try it as a "bribe" food. Just put some on top or mixed into the regular cat food. As for dry food, my guys LOVE Wellness or Evo.


----------



## moggiegirl (May 15, 2005)

I would go for one of these high calorie foods.

Eukanuba
Natural Balance
Felidae 
Kitten food

Free feed the dry food and add some wet food too. Spoil her.


----------



## Multiplicity (Nov 17, 2005)

Multiplicity said:


> Hey everybody!
> I am looking for suggestions on types of food that a under-weight kitty would just gobble up.
> History:
> Almost a month ago my Scooter (age 14.5 yrs) was very weak, dehydrated and thin - which seemed to be sudden so I rushed her to the vet. All of her blood work came back normal but X-rays showed calcified projections on her spine and that her spine appears to be trying to fuse together. My vet does chiropractics and it seems to help her with the pain so we will continue with that treatment. The problem is the only way I can tell her back is hurting her is when I notice that she hasn't eaten her food. She has not gain back any weight since this all began so when she stops eating b/c of pain she does not have a "buffer" of fat. I am so worried that b/c of her age and already low weight she will parish if I do not get some weight on her before another episode occurs. I am willing to do whatever it takes...I will cook for her if that would work better than kibble or canned food.
> ...


Hey Everyone!
The vet gave me some Hill's Prescription Diet a/d...she said this food is tempting to most cats and it seems to be working on Scooter so far today(knock on wood). I also bought everything that was recommended here, thanks.
I was sooo happy to wake up after a nap to find Scooter on the bed with me!!! I am taking it as a good sign since she hasn't slept with me on the bed since Friday!
Here's a pic of my Scooter baby:


----------



## nanook (Jun 12, 2005)

Oh, what a sweety! That's great news!


----------



## roseeden (May 18, 2005)

moggiegirl said:


> I would go for one of these high calorie foods.
> 
> Eukanuba
> Natural Balance
> ...


Great suggestion. 

I use Drs. Foster and Smith kitten food to bulk my cats up. They are currently offering no weight fees for shipping.


----------



## moggiegirl (May 15, 2005)

shengmei said:


> moggiegirl said:
> 
> 
> > I would go for one of these high calorie foods.
> ...


Oh but they do have a shipping fee. Anything 0-$8.00 has a shipping fee of $8.99, that is twice the cost of the food itself. But if I'm ordering something from Foster and Smith anyway, such as the filters for my cats Cat It water fountain, then it's reasonable for me to add on the 6 pack sampler of Foster and Smith wet food which has proven to be highly palatable for my cats. I can't feed the dry Foster and Smith food because it has too many calories for my cats and I don't like weight control dry food and my cats don't have the same lucky metabolism as Shengmei's cats who can eat as much as they want and not gain weight. My cats gain weight easily. So Foster and Smith kitten food or even Adult cat food, both dry and canned is a great suggestion for those cats that need to gain weight, if you don't mind paying for shipping and handling. It's a high quality food, it's very similar to Wellness which is another good food. There is some debate about whether or not it's ok to feed foods than contain garlic which is what both Foster and Smith and Wellness have but I figure two well respected vets such as Foster and Smith would never formulate something that is harmful and we've never seen a newspaper or veterinary news headline about cats getting ill from eating cat foods containing a bit of garlic, it must be safe, right? How many cats have eaten these foods for years without problems? I'm still unsure of this though, that's one reason I don't feed this wet food exclusively, but in moderation. :? Does anyone here have cats who have eaten Wellness all their lives without any problems?


----------



## moggiegirl (May 15, 2005)

> The vet gave me some Hill's Prescription Diet a/d...she said this food is tempting to most cats and it seems to be working on Scooter so far today(knock on wood). I also bought everything that was recommended here, thanks.
> I was sooo happy to wake up after a nap to find Scooter on the bed with me!!! I am taking it as a good sign since she hasn't slept with me on the bed since Friday!


I'm so happy for you and your cat and that you found a food that is working. Hills a/d is highly reccommended by vets for cats that have lost their appetite.


----------



## roseeden (May 18, 2005)

moggiegirl said:


> > The vet gave me some Hill's Prescription Diet a/d...she said this food is tempting to most cats and it seems to be working on Scooter so far today(knock on wood). I also bought everything that was recommended here, thanks.
> > I was sooo happy to wake up after a nap to find Scooter on the bed with me!!! I am taking it as a good sign since she hasn't slept with me on the bed since Friday!
> 
> 
> I'm so happy for you and your cat and that you found a food that is working. Hills a/d is highly reccommended by vets for cats that have lost their appetite.


Oh yes. Soon you'll have a Hills a/d JUNKIE on your hands.

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: 

Remember the Ragdoll Mom drama last year when she tried to wean Caesar off Hills a/d? That was hilarious.


----------

